# Wife's new bike



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

Thought I should cross post this here, put it in teh lawnje initially. Here's my wife's new bike.....Her first roadie, I'm hoping she get's the hook. She's not crazy about teh saddle though, and I might appreciate some advice on that.....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=114229


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Can you get her to be specific - does the saddle feel too wide or too narrow? Is she saying the saddle is too hard, or is it more about contact points?

Personally, I dont mind a hard saddle as long as it has a cut-out section: in that regard, the Sella Italia Lady flow gel works for me and has been mentioned by quite a few of us here while many others swear by the Terry butterfly.

My first saddle when I started touring was a soft and squishy Serfat ladies, your wife similarly might like to start out with something soft while she gets used to being on a bike.

Best wishes to her.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What saddle is on it now? Is it a WTB?


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

My wife wasn't liking her stock seat much either, no matter how I adjusted it, she just didnt like it. After reading posts in here, we decided to try a Terry Zero and she loves it. 

Here is a link so you can see what it looks like.

http://www.glorycycles.com/tezewosa.html

Good luck


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Kawboy8 said:


> My wife wasn't liking her stock seat much either, no matter how I adjusted it, she just didnt like it. After reading posts in here, we decided to try a Terry Zero and she loves it.
> 
> Here is a link so you can see what it looks like.
> 
> ...


The Terry Zero is my favorite saddle, too. They just started making it in silver and I'm dying to buy a new one! I only have four... but I suppose one does have padding that's totally dead and another one has a nasty rip in the saddle from a crash (fixed with electrical tape, of course). Hmm...


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

vonteity said:


> The Terry Zero is my favorite saddle, too. They just started making it in silver and I'm dying to buy a new one! I only have four... but I suppose one does have padding that's totally dead and another one has a nasty rip in the saddle from a crash (fixed with electrical tape, of course). Hmm...


I'm glad to hear all these good things about the Terry Zero. Last week Terry had 50% off everything (and free shipping!), so I ordered up the Terry Zero X in silver for my wife. - $55 to my door and it just shipped today. 

Her Look 555 is white/black/silver with white bar tape, and her helmet is a white/silver Bell Sweep. This silver saddle should totally complete the look of the Look.


----------

